# DoorDash Fees Are Lessening Your Tips



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

As some of you know, I did delivery for DD, GH and UE before I did Rideshare. I ordered DD for someone this weekend. The Dasher was fast and polite to the person I ordered for. So great job, Dasher and thank you!

The dasher only had to go a few miles to deliver. I tipped $6 in app, and would’ve tipped more as I did last time but DD charged me $6.99 in delivery fees, so with tip thats 1 cent shy of $13. And $14.39 with the tax. That’s a lot for a few miles. The Dasher probably only received $2.50 for the order + my tip. I just hope DD gives her the full tip.

I’m not fond of DD, but UE is too unreliable, and GH went way down hill so DD is kind of the only option.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

DD:


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

If she accepted it - she found it sufficient. The one thing I can say for DD is that the estimate can only go up. No tip baiting (not that I’ve seen it that much personally, but knowing it IS a possibility really turns me away from UE).

At the end of the day it’s a service at will. No one’s holding a gun to my head.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> If she accepted it - she found it sufficient. The one thing I can say for DD is that the estimate can only go up. No tip baiting (not that I’ve seen it that much personally, but knowing it IS a possibility really turns me away from UE).
> 
> At the end of the day it’s a service at will. No one’s holding a gun to my head.


Good points, thanks. I, as the customer, couldn’t see what DD paid her, just did my best guesstimate. But I do remember when DD was accused of stealing driver tips. If I would been there, I would’ve given cash tip for that reason. I ordered for someone else. I haven’t done delivery for years, so I’m sure they changed a lot.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Invisible said:


> Good points, thanks. I, as the customer, couldn’t see what DD paid her, just did my best guesstimate. But I do remember when DD was accused of stealing driver tips. If I would been there, I would’ve given cash tip for that reason. I ordered for someone else. I haven’t done delivery for years, so I’m sure they changed a lot.


Yeah, cash is not a good idea. You’ll be waiting forever.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Yeah, cash is not a good idea. You’ll be waiting forever.


Sorry when I meant cash, should’ve put part tip in app and rest of tip cash in case DD takes part of the app tip. 

I was different than many drivers because I’d do quick orders that didn’t have tip in app but much of the time I got cash tips. However, that’s when DD was new to the area and people had more disposable income. And the other apps weren’t saturated w/ too many drivers. Early on w/ DD, I remember making $600 in 4 days and gas was probably like $1.90 a gallon.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Invisible said:


> Sorry when I meant cash, should’ve put part tip in app and rest of tip cash in case DD takes part of the app tip.
> 
> I was different than many drivers because I’d do quick orders that didn’t have tip in app but much of the time I got cash tips. However, that’s when DD was new to the area and people had more disposable income. And the other apps weren’t saturated w/ too many drivers. Early on w/ DD, I remember making $600 in 4 days and gas was probably like $1.90 a gallon.


A couple years back there were a lot of cash tips on both GH and DD. Since then, after DD got caught "reappropriating" the tips they changed to their current model where they often hide the full payout. Since then, customers have learned that if they don't tip in the app (to give a cash tip) the drivers offer for the food will be so low it will take forever (or never) to arrive. Now, they all put the tips in the app and it is very very rare to get a cash tip.

As a customer, I always use DD as they are the most reliable. The delivery fees and tip can make it expensive but I only do it when I don't have much of a choice (stuck at a hospital, no car, etc.etc..). I always give at least a $10 tip but it bugs me that the driver doesn't always see the tip I left so the offer may appear low anyway.

I took my boat to a "boaters" campground where you sleep on your boat. I got to the dock too late to get food at the place and was stuck with no car. I ordered thru DD and the driver came only 2 miles to deliver. The driver was excellent and we ended up talking for 20 minutes! Even though I tipped $10 he only saw the offer as $5. I wouldn't have even taken the offer. His $5 offer grew to $13.50 in actual payout with the tip and he was thrilled. I just wish DD stopped with the games and just showed the full amount!


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Seamus said:


> A couple years back there were a lot of cash tips on both GH and DD. Since then, after DD got caught "reappropriating" the tips they changed to their current model where they often hide the full payout. Since then, customers have learned that if they don't tip in the app (to give a cash tip) the drivers offer for the food will be so low it will take forever (or never) to arrive. Now, they all put the tips in the app and it is very very rare to get a cash tip.
> 
> As a customer, I always use DD as they are the most reliable. The delivery fees and tip can make it expensive but I only do it when I don't have much of a choice (stuck at a hospital, no car, etc.etc..). I always give at least a $10 tip but it bugs me that the driver doesn't always see the tip I left so the offer may appear low anyway.
> 
> I took my boat to a "boaters" campground where you sleep on your boat. I got to the dock too late to get food at the place and was stuck with no car. I ordered thru DD and the driver came only 2 miles to deliver. The driver was excellent and we ended up talking for 20 minutes! Even though I tipped $10 he only saw the offer as $5. I wouldn't have even taken the offer. His $5 offer grew to $13.50 in actual payout with the tip and he was thrilled. I just wish DD stopped with the games and just showed the full amount!


My cash tips for 2022 so far. $103
@Seamus doesn't like to brag, but I found his boat.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Rickos69 said:


> My cash tips for 2022 so far. $103
> @Seamus doesn't like to brag, but I found his boat.
> View attachment 663769


That's not it. It doesnt have the official DD / GH delivery helipad parked on top. He used a recycled Trump chopper and painted over the sides.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Seamus said:


> A couple years back there were a lot of cash tips on both GH and DD. Since then, after DD got caught "reappropriating" the tips they changed to their current model where they often hide the full payout. Since then, customers have learned that if they don't tip in the app (to give a cash tip) the drivers offer for the food will be so low it will take forever (or never) to arrive. Now, they all put the tips in the app and it is very very rare to get a cash tip.
> 
> As a customer, I always use DD as they are the most reliable. The delivery fees and tip can make it expensive but I only do it when I don't have much of a choice (stuck at a hospital, no car, etc.etc..). I always give at least a $10 tip but it bugs me that the driver doesn't always see the tip I left so the offer may appear low anyway.
> 
> I took my boat to a "boaters" campground where you sleep on your boat. I got to the dock too late to get food at the place and was stuck with no car. I ordered thru DD and the driver came only 2 miles to deliver. The driver was excellent and we ended up talking for 20 minutes! Even though I tipped $10 he only saw the offer as $5. I wouldn't have even taken the offer. His $5 offer grew to $13.50 in actual payout with the tip and he was thrilled. I just wish DD stopped with the games and just showed the full amount!


Good to know how DD changed and they’re no longer helping themselves to the drivers tips. That’s so sweet to give $10 tip, but I just couldn’t do it. The food was a gift for someone hours from me, and the food price doubled from months ago. I spend a minimum of $140 a week on gas just for my commute to work. Now I know why I don’t go out to eat, and the fact I live rural, so limited choices.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> My cash tips for 2022 so far. $103
> @Seamus doesn't like to brag, but I found his boat.
> View attachment 663769


Lol! Wow that is low for cash tips. It really has changed.

Stay cool tomorrow. It’s gonna feel in the low 100s tomorrow in the Cheesehead state. So I’m sure yours will be around the same. It was showing 100 degrees in my car when I got off work.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Invisible said:


> Lol! Wow that is low for cash tips. It really has changed.
> 
> Stay cool tomorrow. It’s gonna feel in the low 100s tomorrow in the Cheesehead state. So I’m sure yours will be around the same. It was showing 100 degrees in my car when I got off work.


Hi Invisible. hope you are doing great!!!
Here's the thing. 
I advise all my delivery customers when they bring up cash tipping.
It is always appreciated, but in order to ensure that a driver will pick up your order, you must tip enough in app to make it appealing. The apps, especially DD hiding tips, has made the customers tip more in app, and less cash in order to get their orders picked up.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> Hi Invisible. hope you are doing great!!!
> Here's the thing.
> I advise all my delivery customers when they bring up cash tipping.
> It is always appreciated, but in order to ensure that a driver will pick up your order, you must tip enough in app to make it appealing. The apps, especially DD hiding tips, has made the customers tip more in app, and less cash in order to get their orders picked up.


Hi Rickos,

Thanks for the info! As a customer, I still think the fees are too high. Great info on cash tips & DD not being transparent on tips when the order pings to a driver.

Hope you’re surviving the heat and staying super busy w/ orders. When you and Seamus take out that monster boat, I’ll meet you at Lake MI. 😀

Thanks to all for your responses and the tips on tips!


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> If she accepted it - she found it sufficient.


That she may have found it sufficient had zero to do with DD and it's puny $2.25 payout. The customer's tip is what made the order worth accepting.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Invisible said:


> Good to know how DD changed and they’re no longer helping themselves to the drivers tips.


It would be good to know if it was true but it isn't. They're still stealing tips but not as often as before.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Nats121 said:


> That she may have found it sufficient had zero to do with DD and it's puny $2.25 payout. The customer's tip is what made the order worth accepting.


You will never get sufficient payment from a generator. Nocompany will ever pay what drivers want. What is called tips is what drives these types of businesses.

Plus keepin mind, if generators switch to a more conventional format, YOUR flexibility is the first thing flying out the window. You immediately will get saddled with specific hours and - more importantly - your decline button goes away. If that is your preference, it’s not mine.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> You will never get sufficient payment from a generator. Nocompany will ever pay what drivers want. What is called tips is what drives these types of businesses.
> 
> Plus keepin mind, if generators switch to a more conventional format, YOUR flexibility is the first thing flying out the window. You immediately will get saddled with specific hours and - more importantly - your decline button goes away. If that is your preference, it’s not mine.


Are you familiar with how DD was stealing drivers tips years ago? Those tips were supposed to be 100% for the driver.

Drivers incur many expenses and deserve to fair pay, not the lowball offers some receive. When I did DD, rates weren’t so low.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> It would be good to know if it was true but it isn't. They're still stealing tips but not as often as before.


Sad it’s still happening!!


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Invisible said:


> Sad it’s still happening!!


Just as before DD adjusts the driver payouts up or down based on customers' tips. They used to refer to their tip theft as "Pay Boost". Now it has no name but the principle's the same.

They don't do it with every order. If the food cost for an order is cheap enough DD (just like Uber and Grubhub) will offer minimum or close to minimum payouts without a lot of concern about the order not being picked up. As the food cost rises so do their payouts if the tips are deemed "insufficient".


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Nats121 said:


> Just as before DD adjusts the driver payouts up or down based on customers' tips. They used to refer to their tip theft as "Pay Boost". Now it has no name but the principle's the same.
> 
> They don't do it with every order. If the food cost for an order is cheap enough DD (just like Uber and Grubhub) will offer minimum or close to minimum payouts without a lot of concern about the order not being picked up. As the food cost rises so do their payouts if the tips are deemed "insufficient".


You mean "insufficient" as in they didn't find a volunteer to roll the dice on a $2 order hoping to hit the jackpot.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> You will never get sufficient payment from a generator. Nocompany will ever pay what drivers want.


The statements above can be interpreted differently depending on your point of view. Elaborate what you meant with those statements.



Ms. Mercenary said:


> What is called tips is what drives these types of businesses.


It's what drives THOSE particular businesses. 



Ms. Mercenary said:


> Plus keepin mind, if generators switch to a more conventional format, YOUR flexibility is the first thing flying out the window. You immediately will get saddled with specific hours and - more importantly - your decline button goes away. If that is your preference, it’s not mine.


The degree of flexibility that a more "conventional" format aka employee status would offer would be decided by competition as well as the realities of staffing drivers in a climate of unpredictable business volume.

First, the unpredictable nature of third party delivery means that it's in the companies best interests to offer flexible hours. A company that attempts to be overly rigid in it's scheduling would quickly realize it's wasteful and detrimental to customer service.

Second, the level of competition for drivers among the delivery companies would also influence pay, flexibility, etc.

In an employee situation the decline button would disappear. Or would it? 

Considering that they're needed for the vast majority of work offers I don't think you're doing the gig economy any favors by bragging about the "freedom" provided by decline buttons.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Look, Nats. I get it. You want to be a salaried employee with benefits. And you can be one. Just find that position.

What you can’t do, however, is force this down the throats of others “for their own good”.

It is clear that the vast majority of drivers do not agree with you.

What you also can do is create a company like you describe. You may even have people competing to join your company. You’ll DESTROY the competition, right?

So what’s stopping you from creating this company when you’re this aware of what needs to be done? Literally NO ONE is preventing you from doing so.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Tips for delivery are really more of a delivery bid than a tip.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Trafficat said:


> Tips for delivery are really more of a delivery bid than a tip.


I think calling it a tip is done intentionally to make the gig comps look good. They should make it abundantly clear that they guarantee nothing - theirfee is for _finding someone in their personal vehicle who happens to have time to consider doing the customer *a paid favor* and deliver food that otherwise would not get delivered. And they need to make me want to do that. Cause - WHY WOULD I?!?!?!?_

‘Cause last time I checked, Chick-Fil-A doesn’t have in-house delivery vehicles and drivers, and certainly don’t consider 16 miles an acceptable delivery radius.

Now, if Chick-Fil-A would like to try and negotiate something with me, I’ll listen. But it would have to be interesting. Now, anything over _that_ is a tip.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Look, Nats. I get it. You want to be a salaried employee with benefits. And you can be one. Just find that position.


I've been a W2 employee since I was 16 interspersed with self-employment (gig work ain't self-employment).



Ms. Mercenary said:


> What you can’t do, however, is force this down the throats of others “for their own good”.


Gee, I didn't realize I had that kind of power.



Ms. Mercenary said:


> It is clear that the vast majority of drivers do not agree with you.


Which scientific survey says that, Uber's CA driver app "survey" in 2020?

One thing that IS clear is that drivers are VERY dissatisfied with the status quo. The sky-high turnover rate is proof of that.

You chose not to rebut a single point I made in my previous post that dealt with W2 vs "IC" driving.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Nats121 said:


> I've been a W2 employee since I was 16 interspersed with self-employment (gig work ain't self-employment).
> 
> 
> Gee, I didn't realize I had that kind of power.
> ...


Methinks you significantly overestimate the gravity of your “points”. They are not based in reality and represent an idealistic view - all of the benefits and none of the sacrifices. Which is why I suggested you yourself create this dream company you envision.

Just one - one - aspect: do you realize the sheer size of administrative support needed to maintain a staff of this size?!? Add on a flexible _individual_ schedule of said staff. Picture if you will the required Benefits department. Imagine Payroll.

Who is funding this? Where are these departments located? Who is providing and supporting communications?

As I said, I take you at your word that you know exactly how this should ideally work; hence I am absolutely interested in you starting this company, and I will certainly immediately apply.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Methinks you significantly overestimate the gravity of your “points”. They are not based in reality and represent an idealistic view - all of the benefits and none of the sacrifices. Which is why I suggested you yourself create this dream company you envision.


My points are based on how markets work. The more competition that exists for workers, the better it is for the workers as far as pay, working conditions, etc. That's the reality of how markets work, not some pie in the sky view.

And as I stated previously, due to the changeable and unpredictable nature of this business, companies would discover that rigid schedules wouldn't be a good fit for this business. Competition for drivers would also play a part.

For most drivers the biggest potential sacrifice would be flexible hours, but how much of a loss would depend on competition for drivers as well as volatility of the market. For many drivers the impact would be tolerable, but for drivers who need maximum flexibility it would probably be a dealbreaker. Maximum flexibility is important to me so W2 driving may not work for me, but if I could get a tolerable amount of flexibility as a W2 I'd certainly consider doing it.

Let's not forget that thanks to the garbage 1970s pay rates, many drivers (especially full timers) are required to work far more hours than they'd like, which minimizes the "flexibility" factor. Given the fact that Doordash requires schedules and likes to end Dashes as "punishment", the govt should charge them with false advertising for claiming in their ads that drivers can work "whenever they want". 

The other likely sacrifice would be that the top earners would probably earn less as employees, but again, that's subject to market conditions.

For many drivers the sacrifices would be more than offset by the benefits of W2 work. 

The rabid opponents of W2 driving have painted a laughable portrait of near-slavery working conditions as employees who lose their "decline" buttons and are forced against their will to make all of their trips in "ghettos".

If employee status becomes the law, 1000% of the blame goes to the companies for exploiting their drivers. Had they paid their drivers well and treated them with respect, this controversy wouldn't be happening.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> The statements above can be interpreted differently depending on your point of view. Elaborate what you meant with those statements.
> 
> 
> It's what drives THOSE particular businesses.
> ...


So?

Are you a profitable or unprofitable contractor?

What is your AR and CR?

If employee status becomes a requirement, are the gig apps gonna offer part time, minimum wage jobs to cherry pickers or ants?

Where do you fall along the spectrum?

Also, seems you have information as to what is in the best interests of the app companies.

Bunch of suppositions that will not come to fruition.

Don't wanna be a W2.

Seems only unprofitable contractors are clamoring for employee status.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Judge and Jury said:


> So?
> 
> Are you a profitable or unprofitable contractor?
> 
> ...


I'm profitable enough to keep doing it.

My AR is extremely low and my CR is high for Doordash (DD requires 80% or else they fire you) and medium for Eats.

The type of hours that would be offered to W2 drivers would be market-dependent. "Cherrypicking" would be restricted but wouldn't be nearly as necessary as it is now because all time and mileage would be paid for by the companies, so wasting drivers' time and gas the way the gig companies love to do would be kept a minimum.

It's super easy for the gig companies to waste the drivers' time and money because it costs the companies nothing to do so. That would end with W2.

I'm a cherrypicker and multiapper by necessity. 

As far as what's in the best interests of the gig companies, W2 status would be disastrous for them to say the least. W2 status would also level the playing field because Uber would lose it's ability to engage in predatory pricing. It's for that very reason that at least three W2 companies stated they would open for business in CA if AB5 became law, and there'd likely be more new companies to follow.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> I'm profitable enough to keep doing it.
> 
> My AR is extremely low and my CR is high for Doordash (DD requires 80% or else they fire you) and medium for Eats.
> 
> ...


So, in short, you would be unemployed.

Again, your predictions are precisely that. No way to know what the gig app companies plan to do if W2 status is required.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Judge and Jury said:


> So, in short, you would be unemployed.


If you had actually read my previous post you wouldn't have made your foolish statement.

I'm a W2 and have been one since I was 16. If the gig companies go W2 that won't change my status.

Correct, my predictions are my predictions. Let's see you post some predictions.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Judge and Jury said:


> Seems only unprofitable contractors are clamoring for employee status.


I don’t think it’s quite as simple as that. Nat’s heart is in the right place; I just don’t think he understands organizational structure. Just didn’t deal with it.

Every single W-2 employee requires staff working in the background. That staff, too, are W-2 salaried employees with benefits. Benefits administration, too, requires said backup.

When we’re speaking of literally hundreds of thousands potential employees worldwide, with varying legal requirements, we’re speaking of operating costs that would be absolutely impossible. I’ve had some experience with operating budgets in a very lucrative business. For every person bringing in any funds, there were 6 support personnel - lawyers, accountants, bookkeepers, benefits, secretarial, IT, security, list goes on and on. And this was a 9 to 5 business. For the life of me I do not understand why Nats thinks it would be EASIER to support endless employees each of whom would somehow be able to maintain individual - different from everyone else - hours whenever they feel like it and on top of that have freedom to choose. How is that easier than supporting a staff which works in, say, shifts where they’re at least somewhat sumilar.

Nats’ view might be possible in a small, local business format. With some effort. MIGHT.

But Globally? Even Nationally? No way.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> I don’t think it’s quite as simple as that. Nat’s heart is in the right place; I just don’t think he understands organizational structure. Just didn’t deal with it.
> 
> Every single W-2 employee requires staff working in the background. That staff, too, are W-2 salaried employees with benefits. Benefits administration, too, requires said backup.
> 
> ...


Every corporation requires support staff to handle payroll, benefits, etc. The gig companies also have support staff handling driver pay, etc. It's a cost of doing business. There's nothing radical about it. 

If Uber goes W2 they'll need additional staff to handle FICA, Comp, etc. They'll have to pay their drivers minimum wage or higher. They'll have to raise their prices or go out of business. There's nothing radical about those concepts either.

As I stated previously at least three companies announced they would enter CA if AB5 becomes law. Those companies also require support staff.

If Uber and the other gig behemoths can't adapt, the smaller, more nimble companies will eat their lunch.

Uber pretty much bet everything that W2 status would never happen. As part of that bet they've spent a fortune trying to become an international behemoth with all of their acquisitions and overseas adventures rather than sticking to the basics of transporting people and things. Smaller companies that stick to those basics could be in a very strong position if W2 becomes a reality.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> If you had actually read my previous post you wouldn't have made your foolish statement.
> 
> I'm a W2 and have been one since I was 16. If the gig companies go W2 that won't change my status.
> 
> Correct, my predictions are my predictions. Let's see you post some predictions.


Nope.

You are currently a W2 plus a 1099.

However, don't think the 1099 company gonna hire you.

Low AR and a pain in the ass.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> I don’t think it’s quite as simple as that. Nat’s heart is in the right place; I just don’t think he understands organizational structure. Just didn’t deal with it.
> 
> Every single W-2 employee requires staff working in the background. That staff, too, are W-2 salaried employees with benefits. Benefits administration, too, requires said backup.
> 
> ...


I disagree.

He is unprofitable and wants to be protected by part time, minimum wage employee status.

Seems that is all he has ever known.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Judge and Jury said:


> I disagree.
> 
> He is unprofitable and wants to be protected by part time, minimum wage employee status.
> 
> Seems that is all he has ever known.


You're nothing but a troll who doesn't have a clue what you're talking about.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Judge and Jury said:


> Seems only unprofitable contractors are clamoring for employee status.


The vast majority of gig workers aren't profitable, so if you're correct, most gig workers want W2.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> The vast majority of gig workers aren't profitable, so if you're correct, most gig workers want W2.


Ha Ha!

So, you are unprofitable.

Vast majority of drivers in CA voted for prop. 22.

Even the unprofitable drivers did not want to be part time, minimum wage employees as expected if AB5 was the law of the land.

Seems you are out of touch with the desires and sentiments of most drivers.

While you are not a troll,

Yu ar stupd.

So, finally, asked you like ten times. Why do you think a gig app company would hire you?

Never received an answer.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Judge and Jury said:


> So, you are unprofitable.


I usually average $20-$25 per hour before expenses although with the slower volume lately it's been lower on some shifts. It's profitable enough for me to continue doing it.



Judge and Jury said:


> Vast majority of drivers in CA voted for prop. 22.


False.

Most CA drivers are Third World immigrants, many if not most of whom are not registered to vote. As far as what they preferred, I've yet to see a scientific poll for that. On top of that, Uber and Lyft spent a fortune on their full-court press to scare the shit out of the public as well as the drivers with their blizzards of ads as well as the propaganda they sent to the drivers' apps. Given the 24 hour per day blitz of propaganda it's almost miraculous that the opponents of Prop 22 got 42% of the vote.



Judge and Jury said:


> So, finally, asked you like ten times. Why do you think a gig app company would hire you?


You always avoid answering your own questions so let's see you answer this one, why would ANY company hire an obvious jerk like you?


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> I usually average $20-$25 per hour before expenses although with the slower volume lately it's been lower on some shifts. It's profitable enough for me to continue doing it.
> 
> 
> False.
> ...


What a wall of text with innacurate and stupid proclamations,

From a fool thousands of miles from my CA region.

Your posts are boring, inaccurate and tedious.

Enough said.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

I wouldn’t mind the gig companies caring enough to negotiate a good health insurance plan for their contractors. It’s a huge group of people, a good group rate is not out of reach. Maybe auto insurance, too.

I see gig work differently from Nats (clearly), but he’s not wrong about the fact that companies could be doing more for their drivers, even without W2 status.

The way it stands now, it feels like a variation of or a twist on a pyramid scheme.


----------

